

Show HN: Rich Text Editor Meets Drag and Drop - wesz

Hey, I am a developer behind the Rich Builder - a &quot;rich text meets drag &amp; drop&quot; editor for the web editors &amp; developers. It is a work in progress and currently in an alpha stage. Try it out here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;richbuild.com<p>&quot;We&#x2F;I&quot; in the following description refer to the two-person team.<p>In short:<p>*	This is going to be a commercial project<p>*	We want to get some general feedback from you<p>Rich Builder editor goals:<p>*	Build content fast &amp; efficiently<p>*	WYSIWYG, live and uninterrupted editing<p>*	Rich &amp; customizable widget base - focus on content creation with variety beyond linear text &amp; images<p>A few highlights:<p>*	It&#x27;s platform agnostic. Initially it will plug in to WordPress, Drupal &amp; Joomla, custom frameworks later on, too<p>*	It can be used as is as a full featured content editor out of the box on top of your website,<p>*	but you can build a website&#x2F;theme around it from scratch as well.<p>*	It is highly customizable. You can plug in your own widgets, styles, UI effects and more.<p>*	Each widget is customizable to some extent but with an aim of not overdoing things and keeping it simple<p>*	Think of it as more than <i>rich text</i> editor but less than <i>photoshop</i><p>In general we&#x27;d like you to take a look at it and send usage feedback our way. What you like&#x2F;dislike the most in particular. Some notes:<p>*	In the current preview some widget options are a bit clunky to use. They may feel cluttered and non-specialized.  We&#x27;re working on providing option-unique interfaces for some of them and cleaning things up already.<p>*	Widget base is simple right now, blueprint-ish even, we will be gradually extending it to eventually include widgets such as sliders, external feeds (twitter, flickr etc) and more.<p>*	We are aware that there are other tools similar to this one out there already on the market. Our is a bit different, not better (neither now nor never perhaps) but different.<p>Other than that we will appreciate your insight regarding anything. Thanks!
======
hsingh23
Really cool! My hindi professor could use this to make his hindi website
himself - consider adding the ability to use the embed tag for pdfs and mp3s.
See if you can support custom fonts. Also image/content sliders are all the
rage these days.

~~~
wesz
Embeded objects, custom fonts, sliders, it's all coming sooner or later. But
right know we would like to focus on user experience and overall usability.

